# Cilantro



## vmas (Jun 14, 2017)

Good Day All,
I am making a Pineapple/Mango wine per Danger Dave's Dragon Blood recipe. I had the idea of adding a Cilantro flavor to it. Does anybody have any experience with adding fresh herb flavors to wine. Any ideas are greatly appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## Mismost (Jun 14, 2017)

your wine your choice. Cilantro can sometimes taste like soap to me...not a taste I want in my wines.

Also....I have on a couple occasions taken one step to many, or as in this case, one ingredient, to beers. What sounds awesome winds up just a muddy mass of flavors....just didn't work. Now your pineapple mango sounds great...cilantro, not so much...TO ME.

maybe a couple of bottles with a sprig of cilantro inside....start slow and small.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jun 15, 2017)

As @Mismost said: your wine, your choice. I personally love cilantro, but it can be a rather polarizing flavor/aroma. People either love it or hate it. Thinking of it in this wine, though, brings me from thinking of a fresh tropical beverage with the pineapple/mango, to a salsa with the cilantro added. As was suggested, cork up a bottle or fill a mason jar with some and let it sit for a couple weeks. Then try it. Who knows, you might be on to something completely amazing. If not, you've only lost a small amount.


----------



## Redbird1 (Jun 15, 2017)

We have a salsa like that at home that we love, but I don't think I'd enjoy a wine with those flavors. That's the beauty of experimenting though. Your wine, your time, your call. 

I agree with Jim that it would be good to start small, both in amount of flavor and volume flavored. I over spiced a pumpkin beer before. No, genius, it didn't need more cinnamon. It took about 2 years before I could even start to drink that one.


----------



## dcbrown73 (Jun 15, 2017)

vmas said:


> Good Day All,
> I am making a Pineapple/Mango wine per Danger Dave's Dragon Blood recipe. I had the idea of adding a Cilantro flavor to it. Does anybody have any experience with adding fresh herb flavors to wine. Any ideas are greatly appreciated.
> Thanks



I recently bottled my Pineapple, Mango, Lime wine. All three fruits have flavor affinity for each other, so I would definitely recommend using lime juice instead of lemon juice in this case.

The wine is extremely popular with those that have tried it.


----------



## vmas (Jun 15, 2017)

Thank you everybody for the suggestions. The small batch seems to be the way to go. I grow Cilantro in the garden so I have an abundance of it. I am thinking about mashing it in a strainer bag and letting it bulk age in a gallon. Dave, great minds think alike


----------

